# Strela Prices



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I sold a black faced Strela chrono some years ago and very quickly regretted it! :aggressive: I can't believe the way the prices have soared lately. :swoon: Shan't be getting another one anytime soon.

Mike


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Indeed - prices are crazy now. Get a reissue. Cheaper, larger, better made and much easier to find spares for!


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

I have had my Sekonda 3017 chrono ( assume it still counts not being Poljot ) so can perhaps be a little smug having acquired it when prices were quite a bit lower , however in my opinion the prices are only just starting to reflect what an iconic watch these are . They have the looks and the pedigree and if they were made in Switzerland or Germany the prices would be into four figures , just my opinion of course but i am biased :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

got mine for my 18th many years ago bought in a jewellers in Sunderland from my mam think it was less than £30.00.i am now 57 could not part with it.Have now got the silver hands back on and a service from Steve Burrage ryte time


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

A watch that i have never owned but always wanted where would i pick up a re issue any idea?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The only place I know that still stocks them new: http://www.poljot24.de/

Still not cheap though - better off looking on eBay.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

i remember pickup one for £50 on ebay, another for £75 and another for $150 ... I used to have 5 at one point

one got stolen in the post when it went for a service (Serial nuumber 65022 I think it was) ... I still have one white dialed poljot 3017

cracking watches - don't handle summer too well


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I had both the white and black, sold them both to Mach the day before prices climbed suddenly :sadwalk:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I had both the white and black, sold them both to Mach the day before prices climbed suddenly :sadwalk:


 & people laughed at me when I bought this...










artytime:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

jasonm said:


> I had both the white and black, sold them both to Mach the day before prices climbed suddenly :sadwalk:


 Me too! I preferred the black as it was easier to read. I sold the black to fund a self build project (which I still wear today) so I suppose that compensates. I loved the smooth wind, the accuracy and the sheer rugged look of the thing. Lovely watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tixntox said:


> Me too!


 Just to be clear about this - these watches were not bought by me :biggrin:


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Last night in a Russian forum this Strela:



with broken balance pivot...

was sold for....

!!! 82 000 rubl. !!! ( ~ £940 !!! ) :swoon:

Regards, Miro.


----------

